# SpeedCubeDB - New Feature - Algorithms From Competitive Solves!



## Gil.zussman (Jan 23, 2022)

SpeedCubeDB now has a new feature that allows you to review algs from competitive solves!
just browse through the OLL/ PLL/ F2L category page and alongside the algorithms voted by the community - you now have competitive solves tab which will show you the algs used by pro cubers and in which solves were they used.
Whenever someone argues that they have the "Subjectively" optimal alg, you can now review algs that are equal or even better with proven result.

More information in this video

I hope you find this useful.


----------

